# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 October 2004)

Okay, for everyone who is new, I will briefly run throught the rules for the Stock Tipping competition:

1. You MUST have at least ten posts AND an average of at least 0.3 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. You get to choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on October 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

Once again, good luck to all!


----------



## positivecashflow (24 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I missed out last month so I'm entering early for next month...

Put me down for PSD


----------



## markor (25 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi,

Put me down for Gondwana Resources - GDA 

Cheers,

Markor


----------



## markor (26 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Cmon hurry up November already - GDA is up 16.7% since my post yesterday  * blows his own trumpet *  

markor


----------



## Mofra (26 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Joe Blow, I'd like to nominate CVN as my entry.

Cheers


----------



## markrmau (26 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Could you please put me down for BDG

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Lucstar (26 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll give HDR a shot this month. Currently priced at $2.13. Ah think its an absolute bargin. Just hope it waits for November before it sky rockets


----------



## Porper (27 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok guys

After my first attempt at the comp, with a few days to go I am not doing well , just out of the money infact. I am tempted to stick with EGL as I am confident about the company but that would be boring.:sheep:

My pick for this month is Resonance Health (RHT).Briefly this is a company that has developed a procedure to test iron content  in the liver without using a biopsy (sticking a great needle in you).It is all done with an MRI scan, with the data sent to a database then diagnosed.It is considerably cheaper, quicker, much less risky and more accurate than the older methods.

At the moment RHT are awaiting approval from the TGA in Australia which should be given anytime, infact it is way overdue.They have everything in place to start utilising this procedure once given the go ahead.Australia first, then early 2005 they will sell to the UK.They plan to apply for approval in the US later this year also.

It is high risk, but if there is demand for the technology (and it seems good)the company will make a fortune.I have been watching this for a few months now and am very tempted to speculate.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Think Ive posted enough to qualify---(I can stop now!!).

JST.


JOE.
Just a comment on winning criteria.
While based on a % gain this encourages people to look for basically Smalls.
That can every blue moon spike 50-100% or so.

Dont know that thats sound trading practice!

In my veiw Some of the main reasons 97% fail is they are.
(1) Undercapitalised and as such search out the pennies.
(2) Attempting to turn their 5/10/20K into 100/250K this month.

Again in my veiw true wealth is gained through accumulation over time.It should be within ones means and without Panick.

As a solution and thought---its your show--
Why not 3/5 choices this will certaintly sort the men out from the boys.
An average can then be taken for the month.

tech


----------



## markrmau (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> While based on a % gain this encourages people to look for basically Smalls.



I tend to agree. If you look back at past months, you see approx 50% go up and 50% go down. Basically if you threw darts at a list of smalls you would get a similar result.

I was going to suggest a long term portfolio competition, but I am sure there are already plenty of these comps about, and not sure how you would handle newcomers.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well.
Here is a suggestion which "Could" solve the problems.

Have the option of trading a portfolio.
As a competitor you have the choice off trading a singular stock
or a portfolio.When trading either you would need to post your entries and exits as they occur.

If you like the performance of your choice be it singular or a portfolio then you have the choice NEXT MONTH to either choose again OR roll it over to next month.

You could have the Monthly prize for best return.
Yearly prize for the best Traded portfolio or accumulation of singular stock trades.IE % return for the year.

Newbies could start whenever with their results being annualised but a condition could be that they trade a minimum of 6 mths----this could also be valid for those who think the market not acceptable to their style at one point or another.


It would certaintly be benificial to those who havent traded in a real type environment even if it is paper trading your exposing your trades for all to see win lose or draw.

I would encourage positive feedback to the participants as this could be a wonderful learning curve.Fear, Greed, Risk, Reward it will all be there!

Anyway just thoughts.

tech


----------



## still_in_school (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Guys,

NCP is my November tipping share, in all honestly, im more interested, in how the share will perform, over in the States on November 12th... could see a nice rally or a bump ride a head.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## markor (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi,

The difficulty with choosing  a portfolio would be deciding whether individuals could have the same stock in their respective lists. Could be a problem for popular stocks like  the one that starts with 'M' and ends in 'L'
Or, to get around this issue, users dould be allowed to pick one stock that was already in someone else's porfolio, but no more than one. That would still provide a variety of stocks in all portfolios but at the same time reduce battling over stocks. Hope I make sense!

Markor


----------



## Joe Blow (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Think Ive posted enough to qualify---(I can stop now!!).
> 
> JST.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback tech/a!

I am leaving the competition as it is right now because I will be away for the whole of December and am leaving the forums as they are for the moment purely for the sake of simplicity. 

However, when I get back in early January I will bring this issue up again and there may be some changes made for the February competition.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Change of entry.

CEY


----------



## Joe Blow (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Change of entry.
> 
> CEY



Sorry tech!  



> You have until midnight on October 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. *Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.*


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hmmm 

Yellow Card ----Protest!!!

Its not 31/10/04 YET.

Can understand once the closing date occurs!!

So then is the % gain from the time picked and notified upto 31/10 INCLUDED??
 :twak: 
tech


----------



## Joe Blow (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> Yellow Card ----Protest!!!
> 
> ...



The % gain is counted from the beginning of the first day of the month to the end of the last day of the month.

However, I always start the entry thread about a week before so people can start thinking about it. Some people enter early because they want to get a particular stock before someone else chooses it... but it is certainly risky business.

That particular rule has been in effect since the competition started in August and as much as I would like to bend the rules I don't think it would be fair to the other entrants.

I want to assure you that this is in no way personal. On that contrary, I find your posts thought provoking and I am glad you found your way here... BUT rules are rules and I must stand firm.

I hope you understand.

 

P.S. Besides, you never know... your first pick might do the best in the end. A month is a long time for any stock!


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

twas tounge in cheek.

Fine.Happy with what you say boss!!

Learnt that stocks cant be duplicated by 2 having the same stock.

good thing there arnet 1000 entrants!


----------



## stefan (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I think we should take this competition for what it is. It's a lottery and everbody can have a go at it. I don't think there is much trading skill behind it. All you do is pick a stock that may or may not run. Who cares. The winner isn't exactly earning a fortune or named "Trader of the year". 

You want something more serious then it would have to run for much longer and as such would lose the appeal of a quick gamble for the month. It will all get way to complicated as Tech has already shown in his suggestions. Nothing against such a comp, but this board is run by Joe on his sparetime and if you want it to be efficient, then you'll have to provide the technical platform for it.

Keep it the way it is and don't take it seriously. It certainly is funny to watch the ranking change almost daily.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Stefan.

True.

But dont underestimate the learning that people would gain attempting to keep a portfolio positive while trading in front of everyone on a forum.

Its easy to decieve and cheat yourself when no ones looking!


Forums can and should be wonderful places for support interaction and learning.


----------



## Lucstar (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

yer nicely said stefan. totally agree


----------



## banjo_pete (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

put me down for ems. AGM will be very interesting


----------



## Joe Blow (28 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Thanks for all your supportive words everyone!

On a personal level, one of the ways I have found the Stock Tipping competition to be useful is that I have been exposed to a lot of stocks with great potential that I had absolutely no idea about. Many have made it to my watchlist.

The exchange of information is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tarnor (29 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

ahh ems was going to be my pick after todays annoucement 

damn you banjo 

NAL for me, some good press lately, looks to of bottomed


----------



## banjo_pete (29 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> ahh ems was going to be my pick after todays annoucement
> 
> damn you banjo
> 
> NAL for me, some good press lately, looks to of bottomed




Im going to say that im very confident in my selection, agm 22nd of november.


----------



## stefan (29 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I've been tossing up between a few candidates. SES is having a lot of good news lately but I feel bored running with it for the 3rd month. MUL has potential but you never know when. HTA is showing signs of a revival and I think Christmas time will be a boom for mobile phone companies. Question is if it's already time to bet on it for November. The 3 network is poised for a hot Christmas period and their deal with Telstra now has shareholder approval. So everything should be set for a bit of a spike.

HTA for me.

Good luck to everybody!

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## stockGURU (29 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I will stick with the same stock for November, Legend Mining, or LEG.

It tanked a bit in October but I expect better things next month!

GO LEG!

 :silly:


----------



## GreatPig (29 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well I'm going to really scrape the bottom of the barrel this time and go for gold - Aussie Gold!

Put me down for AUL - Australian United Gold. Last close 1.9 cents.

It bottomed at 0.7 cents back in June and has taken off a bit near the end of this month. Hopefully it can keep up the good work for another month.

GP


----------



## Bingo (30 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My pick is Bill Express Ltd (BXP). As per last month a new listing that went as high as 33c and has dropped back to 27c.  I think it has potential and may recover now the initial selling is complete. I bought on the first day at 25.5c.

I also think we should leave the competition as is. It's a bit of fun as, but lets us see what everyone is thinking. Keep it simple. If you want something more complew then you play the ASX game. Bye the bye WMR put me back in that competition last week.

Bingo


----------



## kifoghorn (30 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

OK! I was tossing around either GOLD or SDG, SDG started well in October's comp... Will stick with it.


SDG


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I like TechA's suggestion about maintaning a portfolio for the reasons he explained (ie learning etc) but apart from the extra work for Joe I think it'll distract me at least from tending to my real stocks. I found that to be the problem with the ASX game- too much time taken and for just a chance to win one prize. I'd hate to lose real money because I was after a mere chance in a 'game'.
Perhaps if we had a portfolio type comp it wont be too complicated. And as Stefan said it is fun (and relaxing) not to take things too seriously.

Hope you get some rest Joe when you're away in December- you'll have lots of reading to do when you get back!


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Destra Corp (DES) is my choice again for this month.

Mainly for technical reasons- rounding bottom, uptrend commenced but early stages yet. I've included more detail and a chart in a separate thread:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=578

I expect it to move further than it did last month! (ie 12c to 10.5c to 14c to 12c)


----------



## Afterglow (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Good Luck to all, This is my first entry into the competition.
ICN  Icon Energy Limited 
Regards Afterglow


----------



## brerwallabi (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll pick CMX (Climax Mining), good luck to all.


----------



## RichKid (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey Brer,

I like your choice, if it keeps to it's name in a timely manner it should win you the comp!  I want to say more about the name but I wont....

Good luck to all for the November race! Thanks again Joe for forking out the dough for the prizes, much appreciated.


----------



## Jett_Star (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

MUL for me


----------



## ghotib (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

GRD for me, mostly because I know as much about it as I did about CGS when it won for me  

I agree with whoever said that the comp has brought to their attention stocks they'd never have known about otherwise. I'd add that it's been useful for me to rub my nose in how unreliable predictions can be, especially predictions about timing. 

Good luck all

Ghoti


----------



## tarnor (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Damn i want to change my selection also
o well


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				ghotib said:
			
		

> I agree with whoever said that the comp has brought to their attention stocks they'd never have known about otherwise.



Ahem, that was me.


----------



## JetDollars (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

TMS - TELEVISION & MEDIA


----------



## JetDollars (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I forgot about the comp only realise it 5 minutes before 12am. I got 5 minutes to select stock for this month.

I missed by 2 minutes. Hopefully that's acceptable.


----------



## crocdee (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi joe 
like jet got caught in a time warp called daylight saving. don't have it here in the west. hope you will accept my entry EPE after all it's only 2122 hours here
thanks in anticipation croc


----------



## crocdee (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi joe
see you haven't adjusted your clock entry at 2322hours no need to panick after all.
regards croc


----------



## ghotib (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Ahem, that was me.



Whew!!!  Always pay attention to de BOSS.


----------



## RichKid (1 November 2004)

*Re: Official November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				positivecashflow said:
			
		

> I missed out last month so I'm entering early for next month...
> 
> Put me down for PSD




Oooh!! I like that chart, if it brakes that resistance line you'll be right! make or break for you, better than my snail!


----------

